# SRRVisa OPTIONS...



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I ran across a great article outlining the various types of SRRV Options, (Special Resident Retiree's Visa), and the specific requirements for each type of retiree Visa as designated by the Philippine Retirement Authority, (PRA). The purpose of these requirements by the Philippine Government is to establish that no foreigner will burden the existing social/economic structure for the community he or she will reside in. I thought this would be very beneficial to many of the Forum Members.



*SRRV CLASSIC - *

This Visa option is designated for active and healthy principal retiree's aged 50 years or above who can complete at least one of the following financial obligations by purchasing a condominium unit or long term lease of a house and lot.

(1) - invest $10,000.00 US Dollars, (or equivalent), with proof of a monthly pension.
(2) - invest $20,000.00 US Dollars, (or equivalent), without proof of a monthly pension.

-OR-

(3) - if between the ages of 35 and 49, invest $50,000 US Dollars, (or equivalent), towards the purchase of a condominium unit or long term lease of a house and lot.



*SRRV SMILE - *

This Visa option is designated for active and healthy principal retiree's, 35 years old and above who deposit a minimum of $20,000.00 US Dollars, (or equivalent), into a PRA approved Philippine bank account. You are unable to withdraw or otherwise use this deposit without having your Visa revoked. These deposits will draw the appropriate interest rates offered by the financial institute at the time of the deposit.



*SRRV HUMAN TOUCH - *

This Visa option is designated for medically ailing principal retiree's, 35 years old and above who are shown to have medical or clinical needs and fulfilling these three obligations: (1) - deposit a minimum of $10,000.00 US Dollars, (or equivalent), into a PRA approved Philippine bank account, interest will apply, (2) - show proof of a pension of at least $1,500.00 US Dollars, (or equivalent), per month, (3) - show proof of a currently existing health insurance policy.



*SRRV COURTESY - *

For former Filipino's age 35 and above or foreign nationals age 50 and above, who have served in the Philippines as diplomats, ambassadors, officers or staff of international organizations and making a minimum deposit of $1,500.00 US Dollars, (or equivalent).


These are the only four SRRV options currently available from the Philippine Government as of February 1st, 2015. Additional Information is available at PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority for those wishing to pursue these retiree Visa options further.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is an update on the SRRV COURTESY that is not posted on their web site. Starting last year if you are retired military, you qualify for this type of visa. It costs you about $1400 plus the $1500 and then you are gold. It took a good friend of mine a couple of months to acquire this. 

This is the cheapest option out of all of the above.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

jon1 said:


> There is an update on the SRRV COURTESY that is not posted on their web site. Starting last year if you are retired military, you qualify for this type of visa. It costs you about $1400 plus the $1500 and then you are gold. It took a good friend of mine a couple of months to acquire this.
> 
> This is the cheapest option out of all of the above.


Please note that you do not have to be RETIRED Military, only to have served in the Military. I am in the process if doing this now and I served from 1956 -1967.

I stated that I am in the process now, but may decide to forgo it as the banking system, as required by the SRRV, puts so many restrictions on how the account is handled that I am not so comfortable with it. I may still decide to abandon this and remain in my Balikbyan status.

Fred


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Please note that you do not have to be RETIRED Military, only to have served in the Military. I am in the process if doing this now and I served from 1956 -1967.
> 
> I stated that I am in the process now, but may decide to forgo it as the banking system, as required by the SRRV, puts so many restrictions on how the account is handled that I am not so comfortable with it. I may still decide to abandon this and remain in my Balikbyan status.
> 
> Fred




Hi Fred,

I was planning on doing this also after I finally get settled in. My application, financial and background documentation is complete (I think) except for the medical clearance, which I don't feel will be too hard to complete. 

What are these financial restrictions they are placing on you that you are uncomfortable with? I really hate surprises....in PI???? lol. I know they don't explain WHERE the money will be kept very well, so hopefully the deeper i get into the process, the clearer iit will become. 

Thanks for taking the lead on this.

JM101


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was planning on doing the SRRV for military (also not retired). Since it is only $1,500 I don't care what they do with the money. I just hit 50... but still don't qualify until I get $1,000 a month. Can't wait until I actually retire


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Please note that you do not have to be RETIRED Military, only to have served in the Military. I am in the process if doing this now and I served from 1956 -1967.
> 
> I stated that I am in the process now, but may decide to forgo it as the banking system, as required by the SRRV, puts so many restrictions on how the account is handled that I am not so comfortable with it. I may still decide to abandon this and remain in my Balikbyan status.
> 
> Fred


If you are on a balikbayan why are you pursuing a SRRV surely a 13a would be more appropriate.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

SRRV Courtesy is still only "For former Filipino's " correct?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> SRRV Courtesy is still only "For former Filipino's " correct?


SRRV is for everyone that is on a non filipino passport who is not married to a citizen. If married to a citizen one of the 13 series is more usual.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gary D said:


> SRRV is for everyone that is on a non filipino passport who is not married to a citizen. If married to a citizen one of the 13 series is more usual.


Interesting, I assume this is new and not yet updated to their website?
"1.) 35 Years Old and above for Former Filipino citizens = US$1,500.00

2.) 50 Years Old and above for Ambassadors / Retired Diplomats who served in the Philippines = US$1,500.00
Is there anywhere this new information is posted that I can read? Appreciate it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> Interesting, I assume this is new and not yet updated to their website?
> "1.) 35 Years Old and above for Former Filipino citizens = US$1,500.00
> 
> 2.) 50 Years Old and above for Ambassadors / Retired Diplomats who served in the Philippines = US$1,500.00
> Is there anywhere this new information is posted that I can read? Appreciate it.


I don't think 1 is applicable anymore as for the last fews year after the law was changed to allow dual citizenship any former Filipino citizens just reaquire there citizenship and retires as any other citizen. And 2 I don't think applies to many either.

The SRRV is for non-citizens and hasn't changed since its introduction.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Best thing about an SRRV is that you are dealing with the Dept of Tourism and never have to mess with Immigration. That is a plus.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> SRRV Courtesy is still only "For former Filipino's " correct?




NO...it is for anyone who meets the qualifications outlined in the first post...PLUS the Military Service Members.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Please note that you do not have to be RETIRED Military, only to have served in the Military. I am in the process if doing this now and I served from 1956 -1967.
> 
> I stated that I am in the process now, but may decide to forgo it as the banking system, as required by the SRRV, puts so many restrictions on how the account is handled that I am not so comfortable with it. I may still decide to abandon this and remain in my Balikbyan status.
> 
> Fred




Just curious...What restrictions could you possibly be concerned about when the investment in your secure permanent retirement Visa is only $1,500.00 US Dollars?

The banks cannot possibly be that far off base on such a tiny amount of money to make it a serious concern. Can you enlighten us as to what these restrictions are that are making you consider foregoing this process?

The only restriction I am aware of is that you cannot touch this money as it is a security deposit held towards your Visa...no deposit, no Visa...leave the deposit in the bank and your Visa is secure.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> SRRV is for everyone that is on a non filipino passport who is not married to a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> Not completely correct...I am married to a Philippine citizen and I am eligible for an SRRV. I talked to them personally myself and can process this option if I choose to.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> NO...it is for anyone who meets the qualifications outlined in the first post...PLUS the Military Service Members.


yes I read the first post:
" foreign nationals age 50 and above, who have served in the Philippines as diplomats, ambassadors, officers or staff of international organizations and making a minimum deposit of $1,500.00 US Dollars"
I also read where others claim:
"Please note that you do not have to be RETIRED Military, only to have served in the Military. I am in the process if doing this now and I served from 1956 -1967.
So I am confused...is it anyone that was once US military, or anyone period that meets the deposit and the required monthly income (which I only have read here is more than $1,000 per month...but have no clue on how much more)


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> yes I read the first post:
> " foreign nationals age 50 and above, who have served in the Philippines as diplomats, ambassadors, officers or staff of international organizations and making a minimum deposit of $1,500.00 US Dollars"
> I also read where others claim:
> "Please note that you do not have to be RETIRED Military, only to have served in the Military. I am in the process if doing this now and I served from 1956 -1967.
> So I am confused...is it anyone that was once US military, or anyone period that meets the deposit and the required monthly income (which I only have read here is more than $1,000 per month...but have no clue on how much more)



Hey Jim151...sorry for the confusion...The Courtesy SRRV option is for anyone who served as outlined in the initial post PLUS military service members...

I only posted what I read in the article and passed the information along to the Forum Members and then another post added the part about the Military Service Members. However; there is nothing in the Courtesy SRRV about a monthly amount for this option...only the initial deposit...unless there were errors in the article which I am not aware of.

I am not sure where you are coming up with the $1,000.00 monthly income.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Gary D said:
> 
> 
> > SRRV is for everyone that is on a non filipino passport who is not married to a citizen.
> ...


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Hey Jim151...sorry for the confusion...The Courtesy SRRV option is for anyone who served as outlined in the initial post PLUS military service members...
> 
> I only posted what I read in the article and passed the information along to the Forum Members and then another post added the part about the Military Service Members. However; there is nothing in the Courtesy SRRV about a monthly amount for this option...only the initial deposit...unless there were errors in the article which I am not aware of.
> 
> I am not sure where you are coming up with the $1,000.00 monthly income.


I got the $1,000 a month in income from this post:
"I was planning on doing the SRRV for military (also not retired). Since it is only $1,500 I don't care what they do with the money. I just hit 50... but still don't qualify until I get $1,000 a month. Can't wait until I actually retire "

Now I did have to have a minimum of $1,500 for single in Guatemala and $2,500 for married to receive a residency. They did not want people to become residents and no income thus becoming a burden (much as I have read the same with PI).

So apparently the article left out anyone that is prior US military service and I question if it also failed to mention a monthly income requirement for the ones it did happen to mention..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> I got the $1,000 a month in income from this post:
> "I was planning on doing the SRRV for military (also not retired). Since it is only $1,500 I don't care what they do with the money. I just hit 50... but still don't qualify until I get $1,000 a month. Can't wait until I actually retire "
> 
> Now I did have to have a minimum of $1,500 for single in Guatemala and $2,500 for married to receive a residency. They did not want people to become residents and no income thus becoming a burden (much as I have read the same with PI).
> ...


Nothing like getting it from the horses mouth. It depends on which SRRV product you go for. The amount deposited depends on with or without pension.

PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Nothing like getting it from the horses mouth. It depends on which SRRV product you go for. The amount deposited depends on with or without pension.
> 
> PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority


Well according to some here the horses mouth is not accurate for a Courtesy SRRV. ie: retired military?, any military service?, Anyone?
Now some say they are going through the process and are simply former military (non retired), one mentions $1,000 a month, some mention it is has changed since this site was posted PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority.

I am simply trying to ascertain the true story Today.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> Well according to some here the horses mouth is not accurate for a Courtesy SRRV. ie: retired military?, any military service?, Anyone?
> Now some say they are going through the process and are simply former military (non retired), one mentions $1,000 a month, some mention it is has changed since this site was posted PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority.
> 
> I am simply trying to ascertain the true story Today.


The only time you might get the true story is the time when you submit your application.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

This might be useful as it is dated Aug 2013

http://www.pra.gov.ph/As_in_detailed_SRRV_Explanation_090613_2.pdf


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I found this and as it's from another forum I won't link to it.

"Several Philippines RAO, Retiree Activities Offices, put up a notice several months ago about a new Courtesy SRRV that some veterans may qualify for. After engaging in my own investigation and research, I discovered all the answers! If you are over 50 years old, have a pension or similar benefit of over $1,000 USD, served honorably in the military, have a DD Form-214 or retired military ID card, you may be eligible for this program. You do not have to be retired military, just be a veteran. The cost is the $1,400 USD application fee and a $1,500 USD deposit in an authorized Philippine Bank. Also, all the documentation requirements must be completed. Concerning the annual fee, some will pay $10 USD and some will pay $360, depending on if you served 2 years in the Philippines, in some capacity. To get a heads up on the New Courtesy SRRV For Veterans, I am going to tell you the name of the woman to see and tell you right where to go! See PRA Officer in Charge, Ms. Scarlet L. Lachica, at either the PRA Office in Angeles City or the PRA Office in Subic. Ms. Lachica is at the Angeles City PRA on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and she is at the Subic PRA office on Tuesday and Thursday. The PRA office email address is [email protected] The office mobile phone contact number is 09179853715. With the New Courtesy SRRV For Veterans, you are allowed to go in and out of the Philippines anytime you like, without additional costs, and you may stay as long as you desire. This is really fabulous, isn’t it? No one seems to know for sure how long this new type SRRV will be available, so if you think you qualify, I would inquire and apply ASAP!"


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gary D said:


> This might be useful as it is dated Aug 2013
> 
> http://www.pra.gov.ph/As_in_detailed_SRRV_Explanation_090613_2.pdf


Thanks some useful info but once again....Courtesy = SRRV COURTESY – for former Filipinos (35 years old & above), and foreign nationals (50 years old & above) who have served in the Philippines as diplomats, ambassadors, officers/staff of international organizations. The visa deposit is US$1,500.00.

So not sure what is correct...perhaps your right..wont know until attempt to apply


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

To clear a bit for my previous post. The deposited money is of little concern. The part I don't care for and this may have to do only with the PBI branch I used to open a dollar account with is that they will only accept the money as direct deposit from the US Govt. The expected restriction of having to personally withdraw funds is acceptable, the part I don't like is that funds can only be withdrawn at that particular branch and since I am also a member of the Oglala Tribe of the Siouix Nation, I do now and then receive funds from the Bureau Of Indian Affairs in the form of a check just like all older retired folks used to as payment for leased land that ranchers lease for grazing for their herds and the PBI will not accept these checks even for deposit only so that in effect renders them worthless. Needless to say, I am somewhat disgusted with the pettiness and seemingly discrimination of a lot of programs and such here as it seems no amount of trying to explain or convince seems to get through, nothing makes sense to them except what they seem or want to think.

The 13A may seem more appropriate, but the biggest plus in my thoughts is to basically eliminate dealing with the Immigration Dept.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> To clear a bit for my previous post. The deposited money is of little concern. The part I don't care for and this may have to do only with the PBI branch I used to open a dollar account with is that they will only accept the money as direct deposit from the US Govt. The expected restriction of having to personally withdraw funds is acceptable, the part I don't like is that funds can only be withdrawn at that particular branch and since I am also a member of the Oglala Tribe of the Siouix Nation, I do now and then receive funds from the Bureau Of Indian Affairs in the form of a check just like all older retired folks used to as payment for leased land that ranchers lease for grazing for their herds and the PBI will not accept these checks even for deposit only so that in effect renders them worthless. Needless to say, I am somewhat disgusted with the pettiness and seemingly discrimination of a lot of programs and such here as it seems no amount of trying to explain or convince seems to get through, nothing makes sense to them except what they seem or want to think.
> 
> The 13A may seem more appropriate, but the biggest plus in my thoughts is to basically eliminate dealing with the Immigration Dept.
> 
> ...


The only way to eliminate dealing with Immigration is to take an annual trip with the Mrs out of country and get the BB stamp (good for one year). There are no reporting requirements during that year, even the annual report that all others must do. 

SRRV Courtesy or 13A you still have to deal with annual reporting requirements. For the SRRV Courtesy, if you were never stationed here and have to pay $360 annually, that is not a very good deal. For me 13A will be the route after I reach my 6 month mark on my BB. This way I am good whenever I come and go and pay the minimal 310p for the annual report.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

jon1 said:


> The only way to eliminate dealing with Immigration is to take an annual trip with the Mrs out of country and get the BB stamp (good for one year). There are no reporting requirements during that year, even the annual report that all others must do.
> 
> SRRV Courtesy or 13A you still have to deal with annual reporting requirements. For the SRRV Courtesy, if you were never stationed here and have to pay $360 annually, that is not a very good deal. For me 13A will be the route after I reach my 6 month mark on my BB. This way I am good whenever I come and go and pay the minimal 310p for the annual report.


Your first paragraph is why I favor the BB route. The Courtesy SRRV seemed to have some very good points and why I initially considered that route, but after getting partially involved and finding all the convolutions, I think I have decided to forget it and just stay BB. 

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We really have no rights here anyway. No matter how you look at it, we are a guest in a Country foreign to us. No amount of payment, either above or below the table will change that. Our money is welcomed, but our presence is somewhat welcomed and somewhat tolerated. 

Fred


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

unggoy said:


> Not true at all. Maybe if you are a rich tourist. Tourists do not have a lot of rights in any nation in the world. And every nation wants rich people's money.
> 
> That's my point. Some rich foreigners come here and stay WAY too long as a tourist. Then they start to think the Philippines is their home. When it is not. They are tourists. That means they are supposed to travel about and take pictures of things. In other words, tourists....go on tours. If you want to make the Philippines your home, immigrate. You will have rights then.
> 
> ...


Can you explain what rights you have from a tourist? Voting? Property ownership if not married? am curious...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

unggoy said:


> Not true at all. Maybe if you are a rich tourist. Tourists do not have a lot of rights in any nation in the world. And every nation wants rich people's money.
> 
> That's my point. Some rich foreigners come here and stay WAY too long as a tourist. Then they start to think the Philippines is their home. When it is not. They are tourists. That means they are supposed to travel about and take pictures of things. In other words, tourists....go on tours. If you want to make the Philippines your home, immigrate. You will have rights then.
> 
> ...




I agree with Jim151...I am curious and would like to know what rights you have, (or think you have), as a resident foreigner that amount to more than what a typical tourist or short term visitor would have?

And also...(certainly no offense intended and only curious)...but where did you get this extremely narrow stereotype of what a tourist is or should be? I travel a lot and I am a tourist/visitor in the many places I go and I do not fit into your narrow view of what you think a tourist should be. *I do not take pictures of things and I do not ever go on tours!* Don't you agree that everyone should be individuals and be allowed to live their life the way they choose and when visiting a destination country, they should be allowed to become involved in whatever activity suits them?

What if someone were dictating what you can or cannot do in your daily life?

I like traveling off the beaten path and avoid tours at "ALL" cost. And I am not a picture taking person...I like having the actual memories to recall my traveling experiences. Everyone is different and should be allowed to be different. I like to get out away from the normally visited areas and there is an existing huge crowd of "tourists/visitors" who do this very same thing and have been for many years. Everyone is entitled to be their own person and do what they desire when on vacation or visiting a foreign country and none of us should be trying to put all tourists or visitors into a specific category. Just something to think about...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

unggoy said:


> ...


I wonder if your former host nation was too.gentle on you 

I know a few countries who now refuse to give citizenship for former citizens unless they bring in investment 

And while on the topic of tourists ... if you feel tourists are not needed .. then why not erect a Berlin Wall ? Even those on long stay do spend a lot of money .. more than locals as they do get charged more .. and are legally allowed to stay

If you felt they shouldn't stay long .. convince the senators to enact new laws stating so 

No offence mate


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

unggoy said:


> I can vote in all elections, own any property, own any business(Immigrants can do this too), have unlimited stay in the country for life(Immigrants have this as well, but can lose it easier), employment options in all sectors, and all the other basic rights as a free citizen in my home.
> 
> Tourists can tour for a time, and then must leave. And that's about it.
> 
> ...


I am attempting to understand this (obviously I am ignorant in this area). Are you a citizen or simply a legal resident? My understanding is that coming from US as you did, unless were born in the PI you can not become a Citizen: Commonwealth Act No. 473, approved June 17, 1939, provided that persons having certain specified qualifications may become a citizen of the Philippines by naturalization.[7]

Republic Act No. 9139, approved June 8, 2001, provided that aliens under the age of 18 who were born in the Philippines, who have resided in the Philippines and have resided therein since birth, and who possess other specified qualifications may be granted Philippines citizenship by administrative proceeding subject to certain requirements.[1][2]

Under Section 2 of the Revised Naturalization Law the applicant must possess the following qualifications:
He/she must not be less than twenty-one (21) years of age on the day of the hearing of the petition;
He/she must have resided in the Philippines for a continuous period of not less than ten (10) years;
He/she must be of good moral character and believes in the principles underlying the Philippine Constitution, and must have conducted himself in a proper and irreproachable manner during the entire period of his residence in the Philippines in his relation with the constituted government as well as with the community in which he is living;
He/she must own real estate in the Philippines worth not less than five thousand (5000) pesos, Philippine currency, or must have some known lucrative trade, profession, or lawful occupation;[a]
He/she must be able to speak or write English or Spanish or any one of the principal languages;*
He/she must have enrolled his minor children of school age in any of the public or private schools recognized by the Bureau of Public Schools of the Philippines where Philippine history, government and civics are taught or prescribed as part of the school curriculum, during the entire period of the residence in the Philippines required of him prior to the hearing of the petition for naturalization as Philippine citizen.[8]

I am a legal resident of Guatemala. However I can not vote, only citizens can. I can own property however. Does PI allow legal residents to vote?*


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

I see one can apply to be a citizen if lived in PI for 10 years. I suppose they were either tourists for 10 years or married and legal residents.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

unggoy said:


> You cannot be a tourist for 10 years. I believe the max is 1 year. There may be ways to extend that for 1.5-2 years. Not my expertise. But generally a tourist never stays more than 3-6 months in any nation. The Philippines is _generous_. But not _that _generous.
> 
> Being a resident is generally required. Marriage is not. It is theoretically possible to Naturalize after an extended work stint here. Only the USA requires Permanent Residency first.
> 
> There are many waivers to the 10 years.


A tourist visa waiver can be extended for 36 months (as an American). So a tourist can stay here for 3 years before leaving.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> A tourist visa waiver can be extended for 36 months (as an American). So a tourist can stay here for 3 years before leaving.


And then only needs to leave for a few days before starting the 36 months again. Guatemala one needs to leave every 90 days and must leave the C4 area (Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, El Salvador). So many "tourists' have been here, own property, and even businesses for 10-20 years. With simple trips 4 times a year to Belize or Mexico.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I know guys that fly out to Hong Kong in the morning and come back the same afternoon. I would rather make a weekend and have a mini vacation...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> I know guys that fly out to Hong Kong in the morning and come back the same afternoon. I would rather make a weekend and have a mini vacation...


The departure from and arrival back in the Philippines must be on the *"next" *calendar date to make it legal.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> The departure from and arrival back in the Philippines must be on the *"next" *calendar date to make it legal.


I agree with what you wrote and always heard a “visa run” departure and arrival back to the Philippines cannot be the same day. My travel agent caters to a lot of westerners and has a high volume of clients. She told me this is untrue and she sells a lot of “visa-run” tickets that depart and arrive back on the same day. I was surprise to hear this especially since she is the only one that thinks this way. Has anyone else experience this?

Tony


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I agree with what you wrote and always heard a “visa run” departure and arrival back to the Philippines cannot be the same day. My travel agent caters to a lot of westerners and has a high volume of clients. She told me this is untrue and she sells a lot of “visa-run” tickets that depart and arrive back on the same day. I was surprise to hear this especially since she is the only one that thinks this way. Has anyone else experience this?
> 
> Tony


Doing it doesn't make it legal.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> Doing it doesn't make it legal.


Am a bit late to this party,

in my experience and observance, sitting in Singapore, and seeing a lot of people doing visa runs to and from Singapore, I am sure there is nothing illegal

heck, people take a bus to Malaysia in the morning and come back in the evening 

The problem, in Singapore's context is, when the immigration flags you as suspicious and upon your next entry, either a) deny entry and insist you must return back to your country of origin before coming back again, or b) give you extremely short entry visa, like instead of the standard 30 day, issue you a 7 day visa

Of course, in Singapore's context, if your spouse is a Local/Resident, Immigration does give some leeway

So do you want to risk yourself being denied entry in the port of arrival ? that should determine whether you want to U-turn or spend a few days out of town to minimise getting flagged

and Immigration officers, not just in PH, but almost anywhere, once they decide to refuse entry, will rarely back down, and they are right.

After all, getting a visa on arrival is a "PRIVILEGE" not a right !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> Am a bit late to this party,
> 
> in my experience and observance, sitting in Singapore, and seeing a lot of people doing visa runs to and from Singapore, I am sure there is nothing illegal
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with visa runs, I was commenting on the out and back in in one day which is suspect.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

unggoy said:


> Yes, this is possible. But these such people need to stop demanding rights. They have none! They are temporary visitors. They are not members of the community. And in most jurisdictions that I know of, tourists cannot naturalize.
> 
> On top of this, it is ILLEGAL. So you are not only not a member of the society you call home, you are a criminal.
> 
> Case in point: Feds fight 'maternity tourism' with raids on California 'maternity hotels' - CNN.com


I am trying to wrap my head around what is ILLEGAL??? One can not apply for citizenship until lived in the PI a number of years unless were born of Philippine parent.

It is LEGAL that one can stay, with conditions, for up to 3 years before having to make a trip out of the country. There is nothing CRIMINAL about that.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

unggoy said:


> It is usually rather straight-forward. I disagree with the tourists in the Philippines that are always complaining and demanding rights. They have none, because they are tourists.


Interesting line of thought you have and I dont' think you understood the difference Between a comment and a complaint and a demand .. 

are you a former UP prof ?



> Have you ever heard of Filipino tourists in the UK pretending it is their home, and demanding rights? The whole thing is clearly wrong.


I havent stopped laughing at that .. 

That is the biggest joke I ever heard for the month ...

Filipinos not demanding rights ? well

Compared to what minor rights Tourists who invest, employ, or spend in Philippines, Filipinos have demanded major rights elsewhere, and apart from rights, demanded pardon when caught and convicted, and heck, even declared PNG nationals of countries that dissed Filipinos .. 

Though I do agree, in Philippines, Foreigners should expect no rights .. 

Have a nice day .. 

Onion skin ?? is that the right word ??

PS, even those foreigners who marry filipinos, and emigrate to Ph, paying up thousands of dollars, have next to no rights .. unlike you .. who is a filipino who returned ..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

unggoy said:


> What is illegal is partaking in actions not under the purview of being a tourist. Buying a condo, marrying a long-term gf or fiancee. Or starting a business, working, going to school, preaching a religion, protesting politics, and so on. Coming as a tourist, but _living _here, is a lie for your intentions to immigration. ....


I am curious where you make up your list of things deemed illegal? As a tourist I most certainly can buy a condo - but have no desire to do so. And I know for a fact I can get married as a tourist, because I have done, when I got married last year.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tukaram said:


> I am curious where you make up your list of things deemed illegal? As a tourist I most certainly can buy a condo - but have no desire to do so. And I know for a fact I can get married as a tourist, because I have done, when I got married last year.


I guess our friend's beef is that some foreigners are more privileged .. as I get from his writing.

it's not about rights, it's about asking nothing .. (and giving everything ?? )

Oh, about rights et al, possibly he should campaign for a communist Philippines, where Foreigners are not welcome, even as tourists, da*n their money they bring in .. 






oops, I am outta here ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

unggoy said:


> You mean "immigrate". And that is about US$250. Not "thousands of dollars". And actually, I was not a Filipino when I returned. Not that that should matter in any way.
> 
> I have lived in many nations in the world. Never seen Filipino tourists demanding rights in a nation they thought they lived in. Or what nation do you see Filipino sex tourists molesting and raping kids? Hmmm....


As a former Filipino who returned why do you insist on putting yourself as an expat ? 

Just wondering .. if a white guy gets citizenship for natives he is still a white man .. unlike you who can blend in and 90% will still treat him as foreigner and a minority may still treat him as an evil foreigner (No comments on that ..
)

Ah, I didn't know foreigners are molesting and raping children en masse ... like you imply .. 

FYI 100% of teen pregnancies were caused by local men (or boys) and ... the number of teen pregnancies are growing to more than 10,000 a year ...

Then again I am sure you have a lot of inside information about vile foreigners ...

Btw, do some simple research on SRRV, excluding returning Filipinos .. show me where 250$ is all that's going to cost ..please tell ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

unggoy said:


> The USA, UK, Australia, Germany, France, and so on are not communist. But they still have laws. You think only communists are not criminals? Are you a communist?
> 
> I am not talking about "privileged" people. I am talking about the opposite: tourists.
> 
> And money does not give you rights in any nation that I know of.


And sarcasm is totally lost on you .

Have a nice day .. don't let me stop your roll ... keep rolling .


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, great info and input with this post until it went astray, even that was interesting though the perpetrator obviously had a gripe, regardless I too am looking at an SRRV classic without pension.
I have a partner but we can't marry so no 13 option for us, now how I have read the rules in relation to us is this: Because we are a same sex couple and that is not recognised in the Philippines, we can buy the land/house and land in his name and I can lease it back, according to the SRRV guidelines a 25 year lease grants the right to withdraw the deposit to contribute to or pay for the lease providing the lease value is over US $50,000.
A double edged sword that gives me some rights (from my understanding), my partner a property which is the Filipino dream and puts the deposit/bond back into circulation. 

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Interestingly unggoy goes on about expats using and abusing the tourism visa route,,,,,,,,hhmmm, little choice for most, me included while travelling, getting to know the people and culture, to be able to make an informative choice as to whether we live/retire there or another country or simply stay put. Simple now for us, we choose to live in the Philippines, close to family, great people, great climate, beautiful scenery, reasonable living expenses, fun times and people, frustrating yes, no different to any other country. I have learnt so much over the last 6 years involvement in the Philippines, it has dramatically improved my life in Australia also. Looking forward to the move, hope within 2 years.

This is an old post, hope it is still active.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

